# Straight Axis vs Spine



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I know that some on here, one I particularly respect, build on the straightness rather than the spine. However, there is always some curvature. I would not want curve to left or right, so that leaves up and down. It seems up would be best? 

What say ye?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I almost always put the curve of the tip up and never build on the spine. I quit building on the spine over 25 years ago. I used a lot of Loomis blanks at the time and it was very rare that I ever got a straight blank.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Swampland said:


> I almost always put the curve of the tip up and never build on the spine. I quit building on the spine over 25 years ago. I used a lot of Loomis blanks at the time and it was very rare that I ever got a straight blank.


Thank you Lance.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Swampland said:


> I almost always put the curve of the tip up and never build on the spine. I quit building on the spine over 25 years ago. I used a lot of Loomis blanks at the time and it was very rare that I ever got a straight blank.


Same here. When the higher modulus pre-preg scrims first came around, I was getting 2 spines on even better quality blanks. Sort of a minor and a major spine, neither of which seemed to be 180 degrees from each other. From then on it was build on the straightest axis with any curvature pointing up.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Great info guys. My first two builds I attempted to find the spine and build on it but found there to be multiple stop points(major minor spines?). Knowing to rather build on the straightest axis is great. Does the same philosophy apply to spiral guide placement on a bait caster?


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

There really is no right or wrong answer. I typically build mine on the spline, because in theory that gives you the most backbone for fighting fish. Unless the blank has some serious curvature, in which case I build on the straightest axis with the tip up.

The only time I build on the spine is on fly rods. The thought here is that I want accuracy out of the cast and I want the rod to load as straight as possible. Again, it probably doesn't make a noticeable difference, but that's the way I've always done it.


----------



## Caster (Feb 17, 2015)

For the most part I build on the straight axis, but i do check the spine. If the spine is really great (larger, noticeable, etc) i'd build on the spine. If I'm selling rods straight axis is the only way to go as the first thing the customer does is look down the rod to see if the guides are straight, then they high stick it bending it - LOL


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

JuiceGoose said:


> Does the same philosophy apply to spiral guide placement on a bait caster?


I would think yes. the blank is still going to flex the same way under load if the guides are on top or bottom. I also agree with BRH in that there is no right or wrong answer. For every positive someone will find a legitimate negative from one way over another and vice versa. I do believe that in the last 20 yrs it has become less of an issue than in the early days of mandel/rolled scrim blank design. I will also build on the spine of a big game rod especially stand ups just due to the torque roll effect under load of a conventional guide placement. BRH brings up another point regarding spines and fly rods. I would think that building on the spine would be best here also. What about multi pc. fly blanks BRH? Interesting topic.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

BRH said:


> There really is no right or wrong answer. I typically build mine on the spline, because in theory that gives you the most backbone for fighting fish. Unless the blank has some serious curvature, in which case I build on the straightest axis with the tip up.


This is how I do it also. I also would add another reason to build on the spine is to prevent the tip from rolling when fighting a fish. Some of these spines are strong, it seems it would want to roll the rod/reel out of your hand lol.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Straight axis for me unless the customer specifically requests that the rod is built on the spine. It's all about the asthetics.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

I build on the spine.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

The spine for me. Try to locate the major spine. I do think building them on the spine gives you more energy on the cast.

For multi piece rods(fly or travel) I spine each piece individually.

To each his own.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

pg542 said:


> Same here. When the higher modulus pre-preg scrims first came around, I was getting 2 spines on even better quality blanks. Sort of a minor and a major spine, neither of which seemed to be 180 degrees from each other. From then on it was build on the straightest axis with any curvature pointing up.


I used to spine the Loomis blanks at the store to find ones that closely match the curvature. It seems like the newer higher modulus blanks kinda go all over the place with having a major and minor spine. When "spined" in different sections (thick or thin) the spine changes. The guides are ultimately going to dictate where the rod will flex. I put the curvature down, I believe this is stronger and little less likely to break. I really emphasize "little" because it really doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

I would have to agree that it really doesn't matter that much from a functional perspective. However, I do think it helps a rod move off the shelf when someone can peek through the guide train and have the blank appear straight.
-Geoff


----------

